# 30000 mile service



## nkhalid (Mar 17, 2009)

hi! My 2.5s 2007 altima is approaching the 30000 mile service interval and i was just looking over the maintenance schedule, and am unsure whether to go with the premium service or the regular. Also anyone have any estimates on how much it would cost for either? Also wondering if all of the things listed are required? Any feedback would be appreciated! Thanks


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Each dealership offers different things when it comes to a 30K mile service.
Your best bet is to call up several dealers and ask how much for it and what is done on them. 

I bet you get different answers...


----------



## nkhalid (Mar 17, 2009)

oh alright...i talked to a couple of other people, they said that most of the stuff that nissan offers is not necessary and to just go for the regular oil filter etc combo with the rest of the things inspected...someone told me that a radiator flush, cvt oil change and all that is not required, and all of those things are in the premium service thing so i guess ill just get the simple needed things done...pockets kind of light now a days lol  thanks


----------

